# My first Pano!



## Geoff

Tell me what you think, it was combined using three photos with the Canon stitch-assist mode, and the free program AutoStitch.






It's not the easiest to see in detail, stupid Photobucket with their auto-resize.  And yes the camera was set to vivid mode, which probably isn't the best considering the concentration of green in the area.


----------



## computeruler

if i didnt know any better i would think it was some sort of super wide lens thingy good job


----------



## Geoff

Thanks


----------



## quagmondo23

Looks very nice.... very green


----------



## salman

Wow thats awesome man, looks proper good. 
You could probably capture loads of nice stuff with auto stitch panomatic.


----------



## Sir Travis D

You should try photobucket for no resizing pics. Nice picture though!


----------



## epidemik

Wow, good job. Cant see the stitching at all 
How many pictues is it?


----------



## computeruler

thats what hes using photobucket


----------



## Geoff

Thanks for all the complements guys!



epidemik said:


> Wow, good job. Cant see the stitching at all
> How many pictues is it?


It's 3 photos.  I may upgrade to Photobucket Pro for $25/year, which increases the resolution to 2560 x something.

And to those who say 4GB of RAM isn't used, just take a look at what a few photos takes up in AutoStitch:


----------



## DCIScouts

It looks great, I'm really excited that this feature is becoming more common among the $200 range cameras rather than just limited to the $400+ range cameras...


----------



## Geoff

DCIScouts said:


> It looks great, I'm really excited that this feature is becoming more common among the $200 range cameras rather than just limited to the $400+ range cameras...


Yeah, this was taken on my S3-IS.  You really don't need a camera that supports it though, just use your best guess as to where the next photo should be taking, and let the software do the rest.


----------



## shenry

[-0MEGA-];986608 said:
			
		

> And to those who say 4GB of RAM isn't used, just take a look at what a few photos takes up in AutoStitch:



Exactly you have 1 Gig left! 

Nice Job Omega


----------



## Punk

I'm going to try this


----------



## jimmymac

if you dont want to lose quality in your pics then upload to https://www.photoshop.com/express/landing.html

i use that for my albums now and they dont resize


----------



## TFT

Thats good, the few times I have attempted a panoramic shot in the past I never positioned myself correctly and the exposure was different in all three shots. Could have sorted it later I suppose but didn't have an editor at the time.
It's a good feeling when it all turns out good.


----------



## funkysnair

[-0MEGA-];986608 said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the complements guys!
> 
> 
> It's 3 photos.  I may upgrade to Photobucket Pro for $25/year, which increases the resolution to 2560 x something.
> 
> And to those who say 4GB of RAM isn't used, just take a look at what a few photos takes up in AutoStitch:



holly crap lol----ive got 4gigs but ive not used it all up to now


----------



## Geoff

jimmymac said:


> if you dont want to lose quality in your pics then upload to https://www.photoshop.com/express/landing.html
> 
> i use that for my albums now and they dont resize


I have an account there, but last I looked you couldn't make folders inside of folders, which is what I like about Photobucket.  I'm just going to pay $25 per year for their pro version, which has fewer limitations.



funkysnair said:


> holly crap lol----ive got 4gigs but ive not used it all up to now


hehe, imagine what it would be like with 10 photos


----------



## Punk

I had a go too:

*Originals:*








*Panorama:*





It's not very good, it's the view from my window. My software isn't great, I used Hugin... Does anyone know of a good software that will keep the quality of the picture?


----------



## Punk

Second try with *AutoStitch* then edited in *Fireworks 8*:


----------



## Geoff

Punk said:


> Second try with *AutoStitch* then edited in *Fireworks 8*:


Very nice.  AutoStitch was the program that I used, did you tweak the settings though?  Some of the ones I would change is adjusting the JPEG quality from a default of 75% to 100%, and increase the size of the panorama.


----------



## Punk

Yes I adjusted the JPEG quality but didn't increase the size of panorama.

I'm satisfied with the second try, I'll try it on a sunny day and a night panorama is coming soon


----------



## Kornowski

Here's one I tried, Don't know what's with the red line, the pictures do actually merge together...


----------



## oregon

So are you guys using tripods, taking a shot, then spinning the tripod? Or taking video?


----------



## Geoff

oregon said:


> So are you guys using tripods, taking a shot, then spinning the tripod? Or taking video?


I did mine free hand, the further away the object is, the easier it is to get the photos to blend together without any tripod.  I just rotated the camera and took three separate shots.


----------



## Punk

oregon said:


> So are you guys using tripods, taking a shot, then spinning the tripod? Or taking video?



Yeah I used a tripod. You just have to rotate it for the next picture


----------



## Geoff

Punk said:


> Yeah I used a tripod. You just have to rotate it for the next picture


Which is another reason you should only take panorama shots of objects far away.  If you try to take a closeup pano, such as a room, you will see lots of barrel distortion.


----------



## Punk

[-0MEGA-];987535 said:
			
		

> Which is another reason you should only take panorama shots of objects far away.  If you try to take a closeup pano, such as a room, you will see lots of barrel distortion.



If you have distortion, I suggest you use *Hugin*, it works with it, you just have to define the distortion which is found with another program.

The only problem with *Hugin* is the quality... I got a 650 KB picture instead of the 4.5 MB picture I got with *AutoStitch*.


----------



## skidude

I really wish I had the talent and the camera to do photography 

Looks great Geoff.


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:


> I really wish I had the talent and the camera to do photography
> 
> Looks great Geoff.


Thanks 

It really wasn't that hard, I went outside with my S3-IS, switched to stitch assist mode, and then used the app to join then together.  It is pretty cool though, can't believe I never tried it before.


----------



## TFT

Going back to my original post, if the sun is strong in one of the pics does your decent camera auto adjust for that or do you manually set exposure to counteract it.

Failing that, is it something that has to be adjusted in an editing program like I had to do, or is it best to be choosy with the light/scene when taking shots for a panorama.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Wow! That's pretty good. I can't see any signs of stitching... I can't wait to get an XTi.


----------



## Geoff

Irishwhistle said:


> Wow! That's pretty good. I can't see any signs of stitching... I can't wait to get an XTi.


I actually look that with the Canon S3 IS.


----------



## Irishwhistle

[-0MEGA-];992324 said:
			
		

> I actually look that with the Canon S3 IS.


 
Ah! That's a pretty good cam too.  But it's the photographer that makes a difference.


----------



## vroom_skies

Then why are you getting an xti lol.

Just messing.


----------



## Irishwhistle

vroom_skies said:


> Then why are you getting an xti lol.
> 
> Just messing.


 
lol Because a camera CAN limit what you as the photographer can do. A Canon S3 IS may be fine for taking panoramas of your backyard, but try making a really high quality wallpaper with it.


----------



## Geoff

Irishwhistle said:


> lol Because a camera CAN limit what you as the photographer can do. A Canon S3 IS may be fine for taking panoramas of your backyard, but try making a really high quality wallpaper with it.


I shall!


----------



## Irishwhistle

[-0MEGA-];992648 said:
			
		

> I shall!



LOL! 1280x1024 now!


----------



## Punk

Irishwhistle said:


> LOL! 1280x1024 now!



That'll be a small panorama 

My biggest one is 20000x1500  (12 pictures)


----------

